

Testing for Beginners - brycecolquitt
http://blog.enoughtobedanger.us/testing-for-beginners/

======
gailees
Thank you. I've used Codeacademy, Coursera, Udacity, edX, and while all of
them do a somewhat decent job teaching me how to program, I've totally missed
the boat on testing.

------
bcbrown
I don't really like that you call tests "just checklists". That's accurate for
unit tests, but I don't think it really captures the spirit of integration or
functional tests.

Integration tests, to me, provide value by making a space to brainstorm "what
if" questions around corner cases of interactions between components. Testing
the "happy path" provides confidence that all the individual assumptions
aren't inconsistent as a whole.

Functional tests, for me, provide a way to think about "well, this is what we
built, and it's internally correct, but is it what will fit the needs of our
users?" I would also differentiate between end-to-end scenario testing, and
discrete testing of a single unit of functionality. An example of the former
would be the signup process, while the latter might be making changes in a
preferences configuration screen.

I think it would be worthwhile to also discuss "tenet" testing, such as
Performance, Accessibility, Localization/Internationalization,
Failover/Rollover, Security.

------
CobaltHex
By the way, in the first example you have "should be able to subtract (1-1)"
(not verbatim) but is 2-1 in code

~~~
nbashaw
Whoops! Thanks for catching that

